# Model 85 Grip fit Model 605?



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm looking to get a wood grip for my 605, and Hogue only advertises their grips as Model 85. Would these fit mine? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## old fart ky. (Feb 20, 2011)

yes they should fit, i have a 85 and a 605 and recently bought some longer grips from taurus. they told me that the 85 and 605 took the same grips, when they came in i checked them and taurus was right either grip will work on both. hope this helps, i would say wood grips would be the same.


----------

